# Gloria Patri in worship



## Blue Tick (Oct 26, 2008)

Does your church use the Gloria Patri in worship? When did it become the standard or accepted for reformed churches to institute the Gloria Patri in worship?


----------



## yeutter (Oct 26, 2008)

It is sung or said after the Psalter in Anglican useage. See previous thread


----------



## Herald (Oct 26, 2008)

We currently don't use the Gloria Patri. Isn't it popular in Anglican churches?


----------



## brymaes (Oct 26, 2008)

It is not used at all in the Communion Service in the 1979 Prayer Book.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 26, 2008)

We are currently testing an Augment to our Hymnary and the Gloria Patri is included. We've used it on occasion, usually as the doxology at the end of a worship service. Many URC churches use it more often (if not every Sunday) -- there are two melodies for it in the Psalter Hymnal.

As to the history, I know that it was never used in the Reformed churches in the Netherlands up until the 20th century.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2008)

The majority of Presbyterian churches I've attended, both PCA and OPC, use it. I've never seen it used in a Baptist church.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 26, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> We currently don't use the Gloria Patri. Isn't it popular in Anglican churches?



Yes, the Anglicans use the Gloria Patri. We used to sing the Gloria Patri at Bob Jones University in the daily chapel service. Does that mean that BJU is Anglican? 

Of the many PCA churches I've attended, only one that I know of used the Gloria Patri, and that wasn't every Sunday. 

I don't know where it started.


----------



## lnoles68 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Gloria Patri in Baptist Churches*

In preparing for my church's 50th anniversary, I have seen numerous orders of worship from the 1950's and 1960's where the Gloria Patri was a part of worship. However, during my lifetime I have not seen this to be the case.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Oct 27, 2008)

We use it.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 27, 2008)

We have used the Gloria Patri in the past, but do not currently use it.


----------



## Cotton Mather (Oct 27, 2008)

Our church uses the Gloria every Sunday along with the doxology.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 27, 2008)

We sing the GP immediately after the Confession of Faith/Assurance of Pardon as a response of thankfulness to our Lord.


----------



## davidsuggs (Oct 28, 2008)

My PCA church doesn't use it except for rare occasions but my old PC(USA) church used to sing it directly before the offering. I love its sort of grandeur with the organ. Wish New Covenant used it more often.


----------

